# Jason Fischer 4n



## monocotman (Jan 12, 2020)

A seedling from OL flowering for the first time since it arrived as a small plant three year ago.
These are not common and apparently difficult to produce on a commercial scale.
Parents are Mem. Dick Clements ‘rocket flash’ x besseae ‘rob’s choice’. Both are tetraploids.
The bud is already starting to colour up well.
The plant has grown slowly but steadily and tried to flower on every growth so far. I removed the buds on the first two growths as I thought that they were too small.
This flowering growth is the third and its still only 14 inches across.




Fingers crossed for next week!
David


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 12, 2020)

Good luck! Some of these 4n Jason Fischers have been outstanding.


----------



## terryros (Jan 12, 2020)

I bloomed that cross once and it was very nice.


----------



## abax (Jan 12, 2020)

I have my fingers crossed too David. You are an
amazing Phrag grower and you have my admiration.
I'm relatively new to growing Phrags and have
a greenhouse and I don't do nearly as well as you
do on windowsills. Please call me Angela...I feel
as though I know you and it's a pleasure.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 13, 2020)

Angela,
Good to hear from you. I’ve thought about this issue with phrags and greenhouses/ windowsills and I think it’s because of climate control.
Phrags are big leafy plants with no pseudobulbs so little to buffer them when stressed. Windowsill growers have an advantage here as the conditions in a house are generally much more consistent climate wise than a greenhouse.
David


----------



## MaxC (Feb 12, 2020)

David,
Would you be so kind to post an update photo here. I saw it in the group shot but would love to see a solo show.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 13, 2020)

Here is the latest.
My iPad camera cannot cope with the colour intensity so I took this in late afternoon sun to compensate. The colour actually improves after a few days of being open because the yellow background increases in intensity. You can see this around the staminode which goes from white to yellow. This makes the red really pop.


----------



## MaxC (Feb 13, 2020)

Thank you, that's sublime. What is the ns? Though I am worried your next bloom will be so red that you will have to take pictures at night.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 13, 2020)

its only just over 9cm so compared to the Fritz at 11.5 and the big purple MJAA it is tiny!
D


----------



## abax (Feb 13, 2020)

Size ain't everything! That color saturation is
amazing and the shape is pleasing as well.


----------

